# Testing for potency before harvest



## Surfer Joe (Oct 29, 2013)

What is the best way to take a small bit of a flowering plant to test for potency before harvesting the whole plant?
What can you take to avoid disrupting or harming the plant?
How can you dry it for smoking without waiting a long time while the plant continues to ripen?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2013)

I take a small bud and don't tell anyone, but I microwave it at 40% power. I wrap the bud in a paper towel as the moisture needs somewhere to go. Then i turn the bud and repeat 2 times. Then smoke um up. It tells you somewhat, but the cure makes a huge difference. So if it is pretty good green, it will be great cured.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2013)

ROSEBUD!!!!!!!

I ...am...:shocked:

lol....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I take a small bud and don't tell anyone, but I microwave it at 40% power. I wrap the bud in a paper towel as the moisture needs somewhere to go. Then i turn the bud and repeat 2 times. Then smoke um up. It tells you somewhat, but the cure makes a huge difference. So if it is pretty good green, it will be great cured.


Copy Cat.   Crap,,now the cats outta the bag on me sneaking buds.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 17, 2014)

Doesn't microwave degrade THC??


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 17, 2014)

Toss a bud on your ballast and turn it every hour. In a few hours it will be ready to test.


----------

